

Survey on app development - results freely available in Q3, prizes up for grabs - MatosKap
http://www.visionmobile.com/goDS13

======
thetrumanshow
The questions lead me to believe that Blackberry is hanging their hopes on a
native wrapper around an HTML5 framework/interface like Phonegap, which is
such a horrible mistake, IMO. Platforms should push for the best experience
for users and let 3rd parties like Phonegap deal with the 2nd-class user
experiences while bringing more developers in.

Frankly, I don't think a platform wants developers who prefer quick-and-dirty
frameworks like this. Take some pride in your platform!

